# DIY Sign?



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Is it for an outside sigh?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

https://www.wikihow.com/Decoupage


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

There's lots of options with a printer, but not all are well suited to outside use. Window decals, magnetic, t-shirt transfers.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I know it is a DIY sign and a DIY site, but if you are looking for a quality product, make the image you want on a computer, print it and take it to a sign company to make several. They will withstand weather and will be on a quality backing. Caveat, they may charge for an "art" fee, so it may not be viable. Just throwin' it out there.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Inside. I want to make official rules for my workshop. Kind of silly, but serious at the same time.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Not silly at all. Rules are to be followed. You could buy a template kit for a router and make your own sign. That's what I do for direction signs to our rental cabin and even for our neighbors to direct people to the right locations when they get lost. I even made my own tailgate logo for my flatbed truck. Kit isn't that expensive, but it is a little time consuming. But, hey it's only time.

I have this one and love it. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Milescraft...080652?hash=item1eef23344c:g:RjsAAOSwsz9b4pXD


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

If you are doing just a basic list, I assume you are good with Word or Docs for any fonts or inserting images. I've printed large format stuff at OfficeDepot/Staples and its pretty reasonable $, especially if you're just going to frame it. You can also put it on foamcore, banner fabric, canvas frame, or whatever you're thinking will hold up, even though they send those out it may be cheaper than a fast sign place.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

mathmonger said:


> Inside. I want to make official rules for my workshop. Kind of silly, but serious at the same time.


Not silly at all, I love the idea ...I made one for the kindling box we made.

choose the font you want on your computer. You can print it out on an 8 1/2” x 11” paper.
then glue it on your wood ( with elmer’s glue) and then poly it ( 2 or 3 coats)

Our sign is about 5” x 3” ...printed out on a piece of parchment paper. 

hint, if you go to a print shop they may have some open packages
of good quality paper...ask them to sell you just a few pieces. It should
only cost a few pennies a piece.

This is one we made for our kindling box. I used thin wood, but you
can use any thickness you want.

BTW ...we call our shop “Splinkers” I have been meaning to do
one for our shop...”Splinters, Enter at your own Risk.” :smile:


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't want to invest too much time or money in it because the rules are still in beta testing. Maybe I will decide down the road that I don't need a whole separate rule about putting sawdust in your brother's ear. 

Silly is maybe not the right word. I'm thinking more "deliberately exaggerated for humorous effect to make a point", i.e. don't even think about it. 

I like the decoupage idea, but I'd have to find some special paper or background or something. That's doable. White computer paper with a list of rules doesn't have the charm I'm looking for, decoupage or not. 

Believe it or not, I'm actually pretty useless with Word. I don't even own it. I'll probably just use Microsoft Paint.


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

It's only silly if making the sign takes time away from more important things (things more important to YOU).


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

You can actually do a little bit of text in MSPaint, but it will make it harder to edit later, I did this quickie to test it.

The kids might be better at navigating the software, and if they type the rules they'll stick in their head!


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

3onthetree said:


> You can actually do a little bit of text in MSPaint, but it will make it harder to edit later, I did this quickie to test it.
> 
> The kids might be better at navigating the software, and if they type the rules they'll stick in their head!


That's awesome. 

My momma always taught me that you don't stick anything in your ears but your elbows. I thought that was pretty solid advice, so I tried it on my son. He asks me, "What about earbuds?" Ummmm... Well.... Ya see... Ha! Got me there.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

We had some Elmer's washable clear clue lying around, so I did some playing. I thinned it with a little water. Put a coat under and another coat on top. Worked beautifully! No wrinkles at all. You can see in the corner where I tried to peel it up. Nope. It is stuck there good. It'll be even better when it fully dries. And the extra glue around the edges dries so you can barely see it at all. The sign on the right is straight poly. That bubbled up more and didn't work so well.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Oh, I thought you were going to make a list of rules. There's only one....."Don't touch it"


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Not silly at all, I love the idea ...I made one for the kindling box we made.
> 
> choose the font you want on your computer. You can print it out on an 8 1/2” x 11” paper.
> then glue it on your wood ( with elmer’s glue) and then poly it ( 2 or 3 coats)
> ...



Everything you post is so unique and quaint Two Knots. I like your style.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you Dave.:smile:


----------



## doortrouble (Feb 16, 2019)

Quickest I can think of that's somewhat creative: chalkboard, colored chalk


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Yeah, I know I started this post in January. Sometimes things move slowly in my shop. But, if anybody cares, I think I really found something that scratches my itch of how to make a DIY sign.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

When I took down the Christmas tree last year, I took a slice of the trunk and wrote the year on it and saved it as a memento. It's kind of cool just because of what it is, but it doesn't look like much. This year, I'm going to do the same thing, but I'm going to stick our family Christmas picture on there. I think that could come out real nice. Maybe use it as an ornament next year.


----------

